# Blown Engine ? Warranty Void ?



## Danny UK (Mar 8, 2006)

Blown Engine ?


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

I would take it in a Pretend like I don't know whats wrong with it and I would Change the Oil Before I Bring it n To just to make it look good... Then If they can't Prove nothing the Warranty Will Pay for it.......


----------



## Danny UK (Mar 8, 2006)

but it's about 4000 miles past the engine oil service, but the car didn't tell me until about 2 weeks ago, and i roughly do about 200 miles a week(thats why i'm pissed with myself too, i should of checked) so they could pull it's 4000 miles past the due for oil change, but they did work since then so it may of reset the computer, just stuck on what i should do, bascally i need to know if when they did the air bag module, when they reset the code to correct the error it also resets the engine oil service message too....


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Every year or when the car tells you, whichever comes first. 7000 miles sounds about right to me. I do mine every 3000, but it's not required. Also, anything within 500 miles of when the alert went off I consider fine.

As long as you didn't let the oil run low, I don't see an issue.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

The only thing you can do is be as smart as possible at playing ignorant.
I would at a minimum, ensure the car is filled with oil before you take it in.
If nothing else, you could say you do your own oil changes but don't reset the computer with the gas pedal (because you were ignorant). Best of luck.
And yes I do agree, you should take better care of "our car".


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

CPO's GTO said:


> The only thing you can do is be as smart as possible at playing ignorant.
> I would at a minimum, ensure the car is filled with oil before you take it in.
> If nothing else, you could say you do your own oil changes but don't reset the computer with the gas pedal (because you were ignorant). Best of luck.
> And yes I do agree, you should take better care of "our car".


:agree 
Yea, I agree with CPO and your assessment that your an idiot for not checking your engine oil level. I'm sure its a hard lesson learned that won't be repeated. Call it attending a class in the school of hard knocks and hopefully you graduated before the poor maintenance of your car results in other costly component failures.

Maintenance is the owners responsibility. So, failing to check the oil level and letting it run low was self induced and has nothing to do with the computer telling U squat about changing your oil! 

Before bringing in your car, just top off the oil (do not change the oil, it would be fishy to bring in an engine with failed components and clean metal free oil) to the proper level, either reset the oil life monitor or if your paranoid enough find your radio unlock code and disconnect the red battery terminal for 15 minutes. This should erase all codes. If you disconnent the battery, after reconnecting it follow the procedure to unlock the radio security system and be ready to lie your a$$ off at the dealer.

Good Luck,
Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*First off, if there is no oil in the engine the damage would be evident. Putting oil in it now will not disguise it. The tech will know damage done by no oil. Filling it up now will look to them you are covering your tracks. How do you explain clean oil in burned or scotched parts that will indicate no oil at all when the oil is fresh?

You don't say who changed the oil last. Who changed the oil last? If the dealer or someone else did and you have verifiable proof your warranty should protect you. If you did it you better come up with some good excuses as to why the oil pan is bone dry at 7k miles. 

You can put oil in it and if you, do do not fill it and DO NOT change the oil filter. You'll want some dirty oil mixed in to make it look like the oil is a bit old NOT new. I'd put in maybe 4 quarts or so. The damage is done, try and minimize your explanations. Plead ignorant not stupid. IMO not checking oil in 7K miles is stupid. 

The computer does not calculate oil changes by miles driven as outlined in a previous thread. It calculates it on engine revolutions and how the car is driven, only you can answer this. To me 7K could be close to the time even so there should be ample oil in the engine. Somebody either didn't fill the oil the entire way or your car is drinking oil like a drunken sailor downs brew. You did state you saw no oil leaks..... You have a lot of esplan'n to do Loocy. 

Elementary car maintenance.... Check fluid levels OFTEN. Lots of Luck.*


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah. Brand new oil in a blown motor looks fishy as hell. Ive seen it. Always gives me and the techs a good laugh.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

What is up with the Goat running out of oil? Do they burn that much? Most people I talk to do not add any oil between oil changes as it stays within the operating range.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Your car ran out of oil. As you know, that's your fault. Do you have a case because the oil service indicator came on? No way. Why? Because the oil service indicator doesn't have anything to do with the oil level in the car. It's just a guide to let you know when you oil's dirty.

As far as a strategy for dealing with this is concerned, you can try to play dumb and get repairs covered under warranty. However, do not be surprised if your warranty will be waived due to improper care. If that's the case, you're on the hook for either a rebuild or, more likely, new engine. Not cheap.

Another thing you can do is take the car to a local shop, tell them the truth, and pay them for an hour or two to diagnose what's really going on. Who knows, maybe you got lucky and can get away with the replacement of a few parts. Worst case, you can buy a used engine from http://www.clevelandpickapart.com and have someone drop it in.

Sorry to hear of such a large and expensive issue -- but checking your oil is so simple to do -- so instead of leaning against your car when filling it with gas, pop the hood and check its level.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Danny UK said:


> Blown Engine ?


Nice try -- but the GM warranty police already know you let your engine run out of oil and have entered your post into their computers with the assistance with Interpol -- so when you bring your car into service, they will have the right to place you under arrest and charge you with fraud. BOO!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Danny UK said:


> Blown Engine ?


That lame edit and BA's comments :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Seriously a bad situation. The best advise was to fess up and have them go thru the engine to determine what failed. Get them to quote you the total cost of labor/material for what needs to be replaced. Check out Cleveland Pick a Part for a replacement engine (google search the name if you can't find a link on this forum). I believe they run between $6 ~ 8k or check the link below for some alternative crate engines.

http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/tech/0604htp_25_efi_crate_motors/index.html

Red.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

that just means it is time for an ls7 that's all. or get an aftermarket engine with more power and learn from this mistake.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

koman said:


> that just means it is time for an ls7 that's all. or get an aftermarket engine with more power and learn from this mistake.


:agree Couldn't agree more.


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow!

What tough luck....


But a great excuse to have a stroker engine installed and really make some power!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Strait from the Owner's Manual:

At Each Fuel Fill
It is important to perform these underhood checks at each fuel fill. 

Engine Oil Level Check
Notice: It is important to check the engine oil regularly and keep it at the proper level. Failure to keep the engine oil at the proper level can cause damage to the engine not covered by your warranty. 



Check the engine oil level and add the proper oil if necessary. See Engine Oil .

Engine Coolant Level Check
Check the engine coolant level and add DEX-COOL® coolant mixture if necessary. See Engine Coolant .

Windshield Washer Fluid Level Check
Check the windshield washer fluid level in the windshield washer fluid reservoir and add the proper fluid if necessary.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Whats the update? Rebuild the engine with forged low compression pistions, and connecting rods, make you a nice blower motor.


----------

